# 2014 Burton Cartels...?



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Burton 2014 Cartel Re-Flex Limited Edition Bindings SNOW Bindings Mens at Martini Northfield

Burton 2014 Cartel Est Limited Edition Bindings SNOW Bindings Mens at Martini Northfield

Also...

Burton 2013 Cartel Re-Flex Regional Love Bindings SNOW Bindings Mens at Martini Northfield

How exactly did they get these?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Typo. The last link was already corrected to 2013. 
Or, because Delorean


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Typo. The last link was already corrected to 2013.
> *Or, because Delorean*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:thumbsup:internets to you sir:thumbsup:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

those are 2014 early release, or you could think of it as 2013 late releases. There are also some boards like a custom twin and a women's splitboard called the anti-social. I forget what else. Check easyloungin it's all been discussed there


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Supra said:


> those are 2014 early release, or you could think of it as 2013 late releases. There are also some boards like a custom twin and a women's splitboard called the anti-social. I forget what else. Check easyloungin it's all been discussed there


And yet you're wrong, go figure. From Burton's 2013 site a pic of 2013 Cartels:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

better check your facts before you accuse people of being wrong.

Look closely at the baseplate and the straps. The 2014 cartel ltd has diode/genesis level react straps and the diode/genesis baseplate. Each binding weighs only 760g

...and you can take that to the bank


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You're correct. Missed the hinge.
Personally I'd still call them 2013s, only beacuse they're readily available and well outside the 2013 early release window. I'm willing to bet B does something different with them for next year.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

officially they're supposed to ship on Nov.1 but some people have already gotten their hands on them. I'm def going to get a pair


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Doesn't make sense to me unless they stiffened up the highbacks for this release. The diode base is carbon injected if I remember right and I'm bettin the new flex on the highback is better with the park blend base so yeah.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm very intrigued by the 2014 Limited Edition. Here is the description



> *For this limited edition we put the Cartel on the treadmill, shaving
> ounces off its already minimized physique. *The result? Snowboarding’s
> most recognized binding in it’s lightest weight package yet. Re:Flex™
> keeps the pros from other companies calling, offering more flex, more
> ...


Interesting. I just might buy this. Hinge on a reflex? (EDIT: NM, I conflated Living Hinge with the other Hinge)

fuck it, I'm buying this and returning the 390 bosses I got for $115.


EDIT: Fuck, they only have larges. I hope someone else sells this, only Martini has it (they always have special edition Burtons).


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stolen from EL


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I'm very intrigued by the 2014 Limited Edition. Here is the description
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are mistaken about the hinge. The hinge on the reflex is only the living hinge on the highbacks to adjust forward lean. The EST version has the hinge, so that is the first time the cartels have gotten the hinge.

Don't worry about martini not having them. Like I said earlier, they are slated to start shipping on nov.1, so that's when all the core shops will have them


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I'm very intrigued by the 2014 Limited Edition. Here is the description
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your 390's. These wont be THAT great.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Keep your 390's. These wont be THAT great.


I have last years 390 though. Plus I have gearitis. Just one more ... The real test is to see how these 2012 straps hold my boot. I'll test them tomorrow.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

i think these will be awesome - lighter cartels with great straps? it's a no-brainer to me


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Supra said:


> i think these will be awesome - lighter cartels with great straps? it's a no-brainer to me


:laugh:I thought that they were already famous for having great straps and being pretty light :dunno:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> :laugh:I thought that they were already famous for having great straps and being pretty light :dunno:



that's why these will be awesome: even lighter and even better straps. It's a pimped out Cartel


----------



## Watervilleshred (Aug 4, 2012)

You can get them here too.

Snowboard bindings at Eastern Boarder


----------



## Blitzer (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what ankle strap is on the 2013 Regional? It is not an actual picture so its hard to tell. Is it the same as the 2013 Restricted, or is it like the 2014 Early release Cartel (which is like the 2013 Genesis)?

Also, what about the toestrap? Is it the rubber version like the 2013 restricted/regular Cartels, or is it foam like the Genesis?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

on the regionals, the ankle strap is the diode/genesis strap too. the toe straps are regular gettagrips. The genesis has 'lightweight gettagrips' which, to me, just seems to be missing an extra piece of rubber across the toe hole. Didn't notice any foam on them when I rode them.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just ordered a set of the '14s in (L) from Eastern Boarder. I'll admit to drinking the KoolAid on these. I wanted to try a hinged EST binding, but common responses on the interwebs all say that both the 'Vitas and Genesis are softer than Cartels, and the Diodes were more spendy than I wanted.

They will be replacing a set of '12 Cartels on my 162W CX for a few days at Copper and A-Basin over Thanksgiving. Too bad they're only avail in Black - I liked the look of the White Cartels on the CX and my Barracuda.

I'll post my $.02 after I ride 'em.


----------



## Slvr02Scooby (Oct 29, 2012)

Picked up my 2013 Cartel Regional Love's- NW last week. They were just staring at me from the shelf...and were on sale 

Pairing them with a 2013 Lib Tech Hotknife 153


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

nice! I got those too. How much were yours on sale for?


I think I said that these had the diode bases before. They actually have genesis/malavita bases. The diodes have carbon in them and are different.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

*2014 EST Cartels*

BBT just dropped them off tonight. Compared to 2012 EST Cartels, w/no adjustments to the Gas Pedal or Forward Lean on the Highback.

Front:









Top:









Back 3/4:









Back:









1st impressions: Base seems more solid and beefier in the EST slots. Highback torsional stiffness feels the same, which is odd given the '14s have more material along the sides. The new ones are definitely shorter than the 12's. Straps are nice & don't feel all that different (ReactStrap vs. 'normal' strap?), but I haven't strapped in. I haven't mounted them yet, so no real comparo on the hinge feel along the longitudinal axis of the board. And of course, this will be... in my living room, ollieing on a piece of carpet.


----------

